# Norba rumor



## tree_skier (Apr 26, 2006)

There is a rumor that Mammoth's NORBA race will be moved to Mount Snow.


----------



## ga2ski (Apr 26, 2006)

Thanks for the info.


----------



## djspookman (Apr 27, 2006)

this could be nice.. same weekend as was planned before? (July 20-23)

dave


----------



## tree_skier (Apr 27, 2006)

Yes Same weekend, this would give mount snow 2 NORBA weekends


----------



## freeheelwilly (Apr 27, 2006)

too much snow at mammoth  I presume???  And yet, the perhaps not-so-aptly-named Mount "Snow" will be dry as a chalk board. Probably already is.  That's irony for ya'.


----------



## djspookman (Apr 28, 2006)

tree_skier said:
			
		

> Yes Same weekend, this would give mount snow 2 NORBA weekends



this would be really nice for me since i'm pretty close by to there.. to race and watch!!

dave


----------



## eatskisleep (Apr 30, 2006)

That would be awesome since I am not able to attend the June DH at Snow.


----------



## freeheelwilly (May 3, 2006)

The new venue has not been chosen yet if this report is correct.


----------



## skibum1321 (May 3, 2006)

We should offer to take all of that snow off their hands - we can put it all up on Mt Washington. That way we can have an endless winter of skiing and they can have the race. 
Everyone's a winner.


----------



## bvibert (May 3, 2006)

skibum1321 said:
			
		

> We should offer to take all of that snow off their hands - we can put it all up on Mt Washington. That way we can have an endless winter of skiing and they can have the race.
> Everyone's a winner.


I like your thinking! :beer:


----------

